# PB River Smallmouth 21 7/8 inch GMR



## SConner

Caught on GMR this evening on square billed crank. It measured 21 7/8 inches and was incredibly fat. Forgot to measure girth but second picture using a flash gives you some idea. No jumps, just a thump and a long hard pull. Couple hours later and I am still jacked!


----------



## SmallieKing

What a pig. Love the pattern on it


----------



## swohiofiaherman

Great catch!

Sent from my MI 8 Lite using Tapatalk


----------



## BMagill

Well done! I am still trying to get my first 20 incher.


----------



## SConner

BMagill said:


> Well done! I am still trying to get my first 20 incher.


They are obviously rare on the river, but they are there. Keep at it, I have no doubt it will come.


----------



## Fishing Flyer

Oh man that is an incredible fish!


----------



## SICKOFIT

SConner said:


> Caught on GMR this evening on square billed crank. It measured 21 7/8 inches and was incredibly fat. Forgot to measure girth but second picture using a flash gives you some idea. No jumps, just a thump and a long hard pull. Couple hours later and I am still jacked!
> View attachment 350847
> 
> 
> View attachment 350849


That's right up there with your daughter getting married


----------



## Dmac82

Nice fish!


----------



## firemanmike2127

That's a beautiful smallmouth Scott !! Congratulations on hooking up with a new PB. Mike


----------



## SConner

The story gets better.... I was looking at pictures of my old PB and it is the same fish caught again 3 years later. It has only grown about an inch in that time. Other than odd black mark (called melanosis and is not permanent) the markings are an exact match.
This was caught 4/2/17 in the exact same spot.


----------



## MIKE*A

Congratulations!

Mike


----------



## $diesel$

WOW.......excellent catch, Mr. Conner, thats a beast. She looks to be full of eggs, too.
Incredible story of catching the SAME FISH!
Congrats.


----------



## dugworm

How old would a fish like that be? 10+ yrs? Super catch.


----------



## Mateo

Congratulations! What a beauty. Did u happen to get her weight?


----------



## garhtr

Incredible !
Congratulations, whata hogg
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## Treble

my vote for SW Ohio post of the year! Nice !


----------



## SConner

dugworm said:


> How old would a fish like that be? 10+ yrs? Super catch.


I am not a biologist, but I have stayed at a Holiday Inn. Based on stuff I have read in the past (I am old and forgetful), I think closer to 20 years old. There growth rate slows dramatically after about 18 inches. Maybe a resident fisheries expert can provide more specific estimate.


----------



## SConner

Mateo said:


> Congratulations! What a beauty. Did u happen to get her weight?


No, I do not carry a scale when wading. My guess is around 6 lbs. I would love to hear other guesses. I won’t be offended if you think it is 3 lbs


----------



## firemanmike2127

Excellent observation on the repeat catch. I only really looked @ the 4 first dark markings behind the gill cover but it sure looks like the same fish to me. That's your reward for being a conservation minded CPR smallmouth angler !! Mike


----------



## Bassbme

That fish is a tank !!! And it's a river fish !!! Truly amazing. It looks to be every bit of 6 lbs. Definitely nice job.


----------



## bassmaster1

That’s a beauty. I was curious to how old it would be and I found a study on Virginia river smallies: at least 5 years for 12” and 16 years to reach 20”. So I would say around 20 is a good bet. Pretty awesome what catch and release can do


----------



## SConner

I did a quick online search on age and they were all skewed heavily on what range they were studying. Key factors include 1) How far north or south 2) Lake or river 3) Quality of water and food source. There were not growth charts by range, but based on how far south we are and the fact it is a river fish, I am guessing 18-20 years old. Link is article from Ontario which is on north edge of their range.
https://www.outdoorcanada.ca/how-long-do-smallmouth-bass-live/


----------



## $diesel$

I believe that fish is easy 6. I have a 6 1/2 mounted and she was over 21" and not that fat.


----------



## chrsvic

SConner said:


> Caught on GMR this evening on square billed crank. It measured 21 7/8 inches and was incredibly fat. Forgot to measure girth but second picture using a flash gives you some idea. No jumps, just a thump and a long hard pull. Couple hours later and I am still jacked!
> View attachment 350847
> 
> 
> View attachment 350849


Congrats! I think that is about as big as a stream smallmouth gets in Ohio. I remember outdoor writer Jim McGuire mentioning catching a 6 lb smallmouth out of the stillwater, and also returned the following year and caught the same fish in the same location. Awesome.


----------



## kingofamberley

Lifetime status fish my dude, congratulations!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DeathFromAbove

Is there a more awesome fish on Gods Green Earth than a 22 inch river Smallmouth ? I know the muskie guys might disagree, but sorry. Thats the pinnacle for me Beautiful fish


----------



## Saugeye Tom

SConner said:


> View attachment 350897
> The story gets better.... I was looking at pictures of my old PB and it is the same fish caught again 3 years later. It has only grown about an inch in that time. Other than odd black mark (called melanosis and is not permanent) the markings are an exact match.
> This was caught 4/2/17 in the exact same spot.


HOT DAMN !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

SConner said:


> No, I do not carry a scale when wading. My guess is around 6 lbs. I would love to hear other guesses. I won’t be offended if you think it is 3 lbs


THAT FISH IS GRAVID CLOSE TO 7


----------



## 3 dog Ed

What a beauty!! What did that fish measure in 2017?


----------



## SConner

3 dog Ed said:


> What a beauty!! What did that fish measure in 2017?


I was thinking it was just shy of 21”, but decided to search for original post from 2017. My memory failed me, it was a mere 20” in 2017. So I will revise my statement and say it grew 1 7/8” in the past 3 years. The link is to original post in 2017. https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/20-inch-river-smallmouth-what-a-fatty.312004/
Interesting to see on the original 2017 that Cat Mangler thought he may have tangled with this fish prior to 2017. His pic shows the other side of fish, so no way to know for sure...... is it possible CPR led to several moments of joy amongst multiple OGF members? The world may never know.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

WOW! Just WOW! I'm not going to guess a weight...I'll just say I spent a 15 year period fishing hard up and down this same area of SW OH in the streams and that sir is the most mature and largest SM I have seen caught! What a magnificent story to go along with it. BEAST


----------



## whitaker201

Awesome catch! That is a river STUD!


----------



## NewbreedFishing

What a fish Scott!! That is wild that you caught it a 2nd time! She likes ya


----------



## Snakecharmer

I'll give you a 6.5 #...Very nice!


----------



## SConner

NewbreedFishing said:


> What a fish Scott!! That is wild that you caught it a 2nd time! She likes ya


And she is a sucker for square billed cranks that run 3-4’. I will be back next April with a square billed crank to say hello


----------



## RiparianRanger

Pig! Very cool story and a testament to catch and release.


----------



## fishin red

I have a 21 1/4 from Lake Erie it weighed right at 6lbs. I'm guessing yours at least 6.5 ponds maybe even 7. Really nice fish. Mine was not quite as fat as that fish.


----------



## zaraspook

SConner said:


> Caught on GMR this evening on square billed crank. It measured 21 7/8 inches and was incredibly fat. Forgot to measure girth but second picture using a flash gives you some idea. No jumps, just a thump and a long hard pull. Couple hours later and I am still jacked!
> View attachment 350847
> 
> 
> View attachment 350849


In a single word "Massive"! Congrats to you and the behemoth in Chapter 2 of the ongoing story. Looking forward to the trilogy........


----------



## Tom 513

Awesome fish, I bet you will be marking your calendar for April 2 in years to come, I know my pb 18.25" on a long pole came from the same waters in September and I have returned about every September to try and repeat.


----------



## Shmang

Wow what a beauty! Congrats on a GREAT catch.


----------



## TClark

wow, WHAT A BEAUTY!!


----------



## SConner

I did some research on replica mounts and finally took the plunge. I am cheap by nature and this seemed frivolous, but the chance I will ever catch a more magnificent specimen from my local waters seem highly unlikely. I will post pictures when the replica arrives!


----------



## firemanmike2127

Good call !! You might as well preserve that memory !! Mike


----------



## 3 dog Ed

I can’t wait to see it.


----------



## 9Left

Good lord how did i miss this thread? NICE bronze!!!


----------



## Adamsmagic

I rarely log in anymore but had to comment. Congrats on a pinnacle river smallie x2! That is a fishing story of a lifetime sir.


----------



## oly55

Very nice


----------



## garhtr

SConner said:


> I did some research on replica mounts and finally took the plunge


 Great idea on the replica !
Will you retire the lucky square bill and display it in the mouth of your mount ?
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## EnonEye

great story for your grandkids and maybe a show and tell at one of their schools to encourage catch and release (it does work)... beuty and I know that was thrilling even without the jumps


----------



## Saugeyefisher

garhtr said:


> Great idea on the replica !
> Will you retire the lucky square bill and display it in the mouth of your mount ?
> Good luck and good fishing !


I dont know why,but I've ALWAYS liked this idea with a fish mount! 

And wow what a tank of a fish. A true trophey anywhere! Let alone a inland river.


----------



## SConner

garhtr said:


> Great idea on the replica !
> Will you retire the lucky square bill and display it in the mouth of your mount ?
> Good luck and good fishing !


Ha, I donated it to the river gods last night trying to round up a saugeye nite.


----------



## garhtr

SConner said:


> donated it to the river gods


 Replica 
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## Fisherman 3234

Awesome catch bud!


----------



## SConner

The fiberglass replica of this fish arrived today and I could not be happier!


----------



## garhtr

Nice ! Looks fantastic.
When does the square bill replica arrive ?


----------



## coachfozz

Beautiful catch. That is a Lake Erie smallie right there.


----------



## garhtr

I'm not trying to step on your toes SC but I thought it would be Nice to see them side by side.
Impressive !
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## SConner

I have not decided where to hang it yet, but here it is with drift wood. Inside light makes color seem more natural.


----------



## garhtr

That looks Fantastic---- but you're gonna have to remove that "Fake" river-runt out of her mouth 
Congratulations !
Mind sharing the taxidermist
(Just in Case)
I wouldn't hang it--- I'd carry it everywhere I went.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## SConner

garhtr said:


> That looks Fantastic---- but you're gonna have to remove that "Fake" river-runt out of her mouth
> Congratulations !
> Mind sharing the taxidermist
> (Just in Case)
> I wouldn't hang it--- I'd carry it everywhere I went.
> Good luck and good fishing !


You have an eye for detail, that is indeed an off brand river runt wanna be. Fiberglass replica was done by American Fish Taxidermy out of Cookeville, TN.


----------



## 9Left

Nice catch sconner!


----------



## garhtr

SConner said:


> American Fish Taxidermy out of Cookeville, TN.


 Thanks, a man with my fishing ability will probably never need a taxidermist but I'm hopeful.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Craw-dad

That was an awesome fish, beautiful mount and the best part is shes still out there. Keep castin! Anyone wanna hit the creek? Congrats
GL


----------

